# Centerpin 101



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

A really great center pin fisherman spoke at our west side OCBS meeting last night and gave a great presentation on center pin float fishing. i am new to the fishing and have an old rod and reel that are holding up pretty good, but I got a lot of great tips and ideas for gear from Mike last night. Check out the DVD he has put out on this great form of Steelhead and Salmon fishing. Here is the link:
http://www.questoutdoors.net/episodes/cp101/


----------

